# Do deer jump high fences?



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm presently hunting on a ranch that borders a high fence. Has anyone seen a deer jump the high fence?

TIA


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, they can if they want to bad enough. I know of three ranches that have had problems with outside deer getting in by jumping the fence, and still others that have deer digging under to get inside.

It may be called deer proof excloser fencing, but it's really only deer-resistant.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Also, if they are spooked from the other side they will jump it


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes but this is extremely unlikely. Ive seen one do it only to break its legs on the other side. And ive seen several attempt it only to break their necks.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I've seen smaller bucks make it through older game fences easy enough. Not jumpin just wiggling.


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

A Draper said:


> I've seen smaller bucks make it through older game fences easy enough. Not jumpin just wiggling.


New born fawns will jump through in a second


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We have a high fence around our ranch & i've seen them clear it if there really spooked. We also have tagged deer find there way to our place, we even have an axis doe that hangs close to the house. So YES they can clear it but only of there spooked, I've never seen one try & jump it when their calm. Of course we're constanly covering up holes under the fence.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

I saw a young buck easily clear an 8' fence, after my buddy shot at it :0.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm... There's one fenceline on my place that was recently high fenced by the neighbor... I have a 20+ acre field along that fence. Maybe I should make a giant food plot and see what I can get to cross...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*YES THEY CAN*

I've seen twice on two different ranches "Spooked" Bucks clear the fence. 8 foot fences on both Ranches. But both deer were also younger deer at 4-5 years old. I have never seen a old saggy skinned, fat belly buck jump a 8 foot fence yet. But i bet someone else has.
The key word here is "Spooked".


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

When I got invited to a Turkey hunt on a high fence place near Ft. McCavitt I was setting on the front porch talking to another hunter and we had a good view of about 300 yards of fenceline that had been put up very recently. The landowner next door was driving thru the pasture on the other side and spooked 5 deer who ran full speed to it and all were bouncing off it like ping pong balls. They made several attempts each and none made it over or got even close. Im not sure how high their fence is but I do not think a deer can jump that one. Pretty sure they cant except maybe very rarely or an exceptional athletic deer.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

diggler said:


> Yes.


X2

The key word here is "Spooked".

X2


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I've seen a buck do it -- believe it was during the rut. Saw it at the same point of the fence two years in a row but do not recall if he got over both years while we were watching.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

We have an 8ft fence on the back side of my lease and we have seen deer,bucks primarily, jump it on a regular basis.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Saw a buck last year jump one and run a doe for a while and then jumped back.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Sorry guys but yall make it sound like any old buck can jump a high fence anytime they want. I assure you it aint true. When people spend 15000 on a breeder buck they are pretty confident it cant clear the fence when they turn it loose inside. What would be the point of management or even having a gamefence if they could jump it so easily. I call Bs. I assure you it happens rarely. Floods take them down and allow escaped deer more than anything. My friend Ed has never had a ear tag buck get out of his in 12 years, all acounted for. So I know of at least 6 bucks who lived to old age and could not jump it. Like I say, Im not sure if his is 8 foot or taller. I never asked him. Nobody woukld invest a quarter million high fencing 2000 acres if deer could jump it. Maybe a very few exceptional deer on rare circumstances, like a hill on one side or something weird. I believe it rarely happens on a properly built and well maintained game fence.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My rancher buddy and I were driving down a sendero couple of years ago and came up on a year and a half old 6 point standing next to the high fence. The young buck turned and after 2 failed attempts flat foot jumped the high fence. I saw it with my own eyes. I agree it doesn't happen often and mostly when spooked, but it does happen. Like I said, I saw it firsthand......


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Sea-Slug said:


> Sorry guys but yall make it sound like any old buck can jump a high fence anytime they want. I assure you it aint true. When people spend 15000 on a breeder buck they are pretty confident it cant clear the fence when they turn it loose inside. What would be the point of management or even having a gamefence if they could jump it so easily. I call Bs. I assure you it happens rarely. Floods take them down and allow escaped deer more than anything. My friend Ed has never had a ear tag buck get out of his in 12 years, all acounted for. So I know of at least 6 bucks who lived to old age and could not jump it. Like I say, Im not sure if his is 8 foot or taller. I never asked him. Nobody woukld invest a quarter million high fencing 2000 acres if deer could jump it. Maybe a very few exceptional deer on rare circumstances, like a hill on one side or something weird. I believe it rarely happens on a properly built and well maintained game fence.


I agree with you, only a few people I know have ever seen it done.A friend of mine shoot a tag buck that had got out of a high fence that was located three miles away.The buck traveled down low fences on a river bottom.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

We had a 9 point caught in an open top hog trap, the trap had 6 foot sides and was next to a 7 1/2 foot perimeter fence, the deer finally got spooked enough and jumped out of the trap and cleared the other fence at the same time. He was also flat footed when he jumped,just raised up on his back legs and jumped, no running start. He cleared the 7 1/2 foot fence by 18 inches. I had 2 other guys there that saw it also. We were 10 feet from him when he did it, very impressive.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Sea-Slug said:


> Sorry guys but yall make it sound like any old buck can jump a high fence anytime they want. I assure you it aint true. When people spend 15000 on a breeder buck they are pretty confident it cant clear the fence when they turn it loose inside. What would be the point of management or even having a gamefence if they could jump it so easily. I call Bs. I assure you it happens rarely. Floods take them down and allow escaped deer more than anything. My friend Ed has never had a ear tag buck get out of his in 12 years, all acounted for. So I know of at least 6 bucks who lived to old age and could not jump it. Like I say, Im not sure if his is 8 foot or taller. I never asked him. Nobody woukld invest a quarter million high fencing 2000 acres if deer could jump it. Maybe a very few exceptional deer on rare circumstances, like a hill on one side or something weird. I believe it rarely happens on a properly built and well maintained game fence.


Sorry bud. On my place in Rocksprings 3yrs ago saw a 4-5 yr old 8 pt stand flat footed didnt even know I was there jump right over after a doe...cleared it easy.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sea-Slug said:


> Sorry guys but yall make it sound like any old buck can jump a high fence anytime they want. I assure you it aint true. When people spend 15000 on a breeder buck they are pretty confident it cant clear the fence when they turn it loose inside. What would be the point of management or even having a gamefence if they could jump it so easily. I call Bs. I assure you it happens rarely. Floods take them down and allow escaped deer more than anything. My friend Ed has never had a ear tag buck get out of his in 12 years, all acounted for. So I know of at least 6 bucks who lived to old age and could not jump it. Like I say, Im not sure if his is 8 foot or taller. I never asked him. Nobody woukld invest a quarter million high fencing 2000 acres if deer could jump it. Maybe a very few exceptional deer on rare circumstances, like a hill on one side or something weird. I believe it rarely happens on a properly built and well maintained game fence.


I know nothing about hi-fence, but common sense tells me that if I was a $15000 breeder buck, eating off the gravy train to do what I like best, knowing that I will not be shot at, I ain't in no hurry to leave town!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I know nothing about hi-fence, but common sense tells me that if I was a $15000 breeder buck, eating off the gravy train to do what I like best, knowing that I will not be shot at, I ain't in no hurry to leave town!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


LOL.....good point


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

warcat said:


> Hmmm... There's one fenceline on my place that was recently high fenced by the neighbor... I have a 20+ acre field along that fence. Maybe I should make a giant food plot and see what I can get to cross...


It would be a good idea. If the fenced area is well managed, then deer are always going to want to go from overpopulated areas on the outside to a better habitat situation on the inside of the fenced area. Put that food plot in to at least keep them well fed on your side.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I think some of you guys must have a low fence lease that borders a high fence place and you have bought in to the BS story by the guy who leased it to you that them 10 and 15000 dollar bucks over there jump on your side all the time! LOL! Seriously, Im sure it happens occasionally, but rarely. More go under hog pushes or thru down fence from flooding debri. If it was true bucks can jump them anytime than the whole point of them existing would be nonsense.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Sorry bud. On my place in Rocksprings 3yrs ago saw a 4-5 yr old 8 pt stand flat footed didnt even know I was there jump right over after a doe...cleared it easy.


Davis,

Did you jump the fence after em?

Hope all is well with you buddy...


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Fence*

Yes, they can. Do they jump it regularly? Probably not. We have a high fence on the County road side of our ranch, both sides. A 2.5 yr. old buck got caught between the high fences. He ran about 2 miles running from us, and then a truck came from the other way. He ran the 2 mies back. His nose was bloody from trying to go through. He saw us again and jumped over the fence. He landed on top, and got launched over, but he made it. He was wore out, tounge hanging out and he made it. So I do not doubt they can. And with all the eye witnesses, I would say maybe it is not that rare. It is a high fence, not deer-proof.
BB


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

The ranch I was on a few weeks ago was a low fence ranch and the deer would go right up to the barbed wire fence and go right under it.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Brete said:


> My rancher buddy and I were driving down a sendero couple of years ago and came up on a year and a half old 6 point standing next to the high fence. The young buck turned and after 2 failed attempts flat foot jumped the high fence. I saw it with my own eyes. I agree it doesn't happen often and mostly when spooked, but it does happen. Like I said, I saw it firsthand......


 I have seen this too. I have also found deer hanging that didn't quite make it.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Sea-Slug said:


> Sorry guys but yall make it sound like any old buck can jump a high fence anytime they want. I assure you it aint true. When people spend 15000 on a breeder buck they are pretty confident it cant clear the fence when they turn it loose inside. What would be the point of management or even having a gamefence if they could jump it so easily. I call Bs. I assure you it happens rarely. Floods take them down and allow escaped deer more than anything. My friend Ed has never had a ear tag buck get out of his in 12 years, all acounted for. So I know of at least 6 bucks who lived to old age and could not jump it. Like I say, Im not sure if his is 8 foot or taller. I never asked him. Nobody woukld invest a quarter million high fencing 2000 acres if deer could jump it. Maybe a very few exceptional deer on rare circumstances, like a hill on one side or something weird. I believe it rarely happens on a properly built and well maintained game fence.


SorrySea-Slug, but it happens more than you think, My bayhouse in Seadrift I had for several years backed right up to the Falcon Point Ranch, It is hi fenced all around, the 20 or so acres my house sat on was heavily wooded, and I had a feeder about 100 yards in from that fence, I never shot anything just liked watching, I saw several times not once or twice but maybe 9 or 10 times some doe and 2 or 3 different bucks clear that fence, always right at dark ..they would either come to my feeder or go into the grass field behind my house and chow down ....... It is not common but it does happen.... I agree floods and hogs do alot of damage to hi fences and that has alot to do with "ESCAPEES" but they can clear it if they really want to.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I was driving north of Mason one time and spotted a young buck hanging by his rear feet on a high fence. Needless to say he didn't make it.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Maybe you guys are right. I know there are some high fence owners on 2-cool. I wish a couple of them would post up there opinion on this topic. I enjoyed the debate guys. I still think it is very rare though.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I work on a ranch that has both high and low fences.I have seen a buck jump a high fence once in the last 25 years.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

warcat said:


> Hmmm... There's one fenceline on my place that was recently high fenced by the neighbor... I have a 20+ acre field along that fence. Maybe I should make a giant food plot and see what I can get to cross...


Make it tempting enough I bet something shows up. Won't hurt. Nothing illegal about it either.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Maltsberger Ranch*

For years I hunted a ranch that bordered the famous Maltsberger Ranch just outside Cotulla. Maltsberger usually has anywhere between 3-7 deer go into the books per year. My stand was probably 300 yards from the fence through the brush. We had cleared along that fenceline about 70 yards back from the fence. Every morning when I'd leave the stand I'd head back there to see who was wondering around. Well I usually got 60-70% of my does from his place as they would go under the fence where hogs pushed through, and I watched them do it all the time. I also saw at least 15-20 times bucks jump from my side to the otherside and vice versa. Some times it wasn't pretty and some times it seemed effortless. They can definately do it when they are spooked, in rut, or just want to go back home; because there were times I watched them be very patient and pace back and forth looking for just the right spot to go over.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

A few years back, my wife and I witnessed about 20 out of about 50 Axis jump a high fence. One right after another to get to another food plot within the same ranch. We left after the 20 jumped, I am guessing all the rest followed as well.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

regulator said:


> ...they can clear it *if they really want to*.




I think that's the issue. 

I'm sure most of us have seen more then one place where there was an older, even rickety low fence that any deer could take easy. When you look though, the crossing point will be where the top strand is down. Or, even if the top of three strands are down in several spots, if nothing makes it a poor choice, the deer will cross at the one place all three strands are down. The creek crossing will generally be at a low spot where the banks aren't as steep. I think that like me, most deer prefer to 'take the easy path'. The fact is that on most places that are high fenced, there USUALLY isn't any reason for a deer to want to cross the fence enough to put out the effort.

Most people living in my area are aware of the deer herd living in the NASA Johnson Space Center (Talk about well-fenced!). Don't know why he was going from one spot to the next, but at about 2am one morning saw a (very) nice 10 ? point cross the road from the University of Houston Clear Lake side into the Space Center. He didn't look scared, but he made clearing the top of that fence look easy.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So, someone here has seen a deer dig under a fence? Wow, what kind of drugs were you taking when you saw that? 

Seriously, deer don't dig, they are not equiped for it.

I own a high fenced ranch and I have never seen a deer jump out or in. I have seen them hit it when they are spooked but, they always bouce off about 5-6' up. I have a hard time believing a big mature buck could jump 9' in the air, but, I guess it is possible.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> So, someone here has seen a deer dig under a fence? Wow, what kind of drugs were you taking when you saw that?
> 
> Seriously, deer don't dig, they are not equiped for it.
> 
> I own a high fenced ranch and I have never seen a deer jump out or in. I have seen them hit it when they are spooked but, they always bouce off about 5-6' up. I have a hard time believing a big mature buck could jump 9' in the air, but, I guess it is possible.


 I agree with you, I would have to see it to believe it. My friend who owns a high fence place says they cant either. I think the comment someone made about them going under was meant to say going under where a hog dug and pushed under. My bud did loose some deer once in a flash flood. The debri piled up on it and leaned the high fence over from the weight and force of the water and debri. As far as jumping over, I talked to John to and he says it just dont happen, he has never seen it in 20 years of high fence management.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Well helll, I guess I better have my eyes checked then........cuz the 6 pt. I saw flat foot the high fence was about 25 yards in front of me and my rancher buddy.....


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Brete said:


> Well helll, I guess I better have my eyes checked then........cuz the 6 pt. I saw flat foot the high fence was about 25 yards in front of me and my rancher buddy.....


 Brete- John did tell me the confusion might be because back in the day anything over 5 foot was considered a high fence. People would put 6 foot fence up around gardens and it would keep the deer out for the most part. Early attempts at game fence were made with 6 foot goat wire fence adding a 2 ft piece on top. These were not completely deer proof. The modern game fences are deer proof if they are well maintained. If you allow 2 ft of silt to build up close to one then it aint deer proof no more, or if it sags down 2 foot. It must be well maintained, then it is almost totally if not totally deer proof. After that buck you shot this year Brete then I ought to be calling you Pappy! That was an awesome buck! You are the man. Like I said, I am sure it rarely but occasionally happens under weird circumstances, you saw what you saw.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

This was brand new fence. The young buck made it on his third attempt and did almost get hung up on the way over but he did make it....Why, I'll never know. All he had to do was turn the other way and he could of run for miles. As I said earlier, I think it rarely happens and mostly when spooked which is what happened to us. It's the only time i've ever seen it happen.......


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

There is a river road near concan that is about as wide as two cars and has 8ft high fences on both sides for about a mile and a half or two. There are deer sitting in that road all the time. There is very little grass next to the road. I highly doubt the deer walked 1 mile or 2 just to do it. I never really see them at the ends of the fences either. There are such a thing as a High Fence being taller than 8ft. My friends 18in tall jack russel can clear a 6ft privacy fence. Ive also seen a 600lb Heffer jump a feed pen to eat corn.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Sea-Slug said:


> Sorry guys but yall make it sound like any old buck can jump a high fence anytime they want. I assure you it aint true. When people spend 15000 on a breeder buck they are pretty confident it cant clear the fence when they turn it loose inside. What would be the point of management or even having a gamefence if they could jump it so easily. I call Bs. I assure you it happens rarely. Floods take them down and allow escaped deer more than anything. My friend Ed has never had a ear tag buck get out of his in 12 years, all acounted for. So I know of at least 6 bucks who lived to old age and could not jump it. Like I say, Im not sure if his is 8 foot or taller. I never asked him. Nobody woukld invest a quarter million high fencing 2000 acres if deer could jump it. Maybe a very few exceptional deer on rare circumstances, like a hill on one side or something weird. I believe it rarely happens on a properly built and well maintained game fence.


 Most people that spend $15,000 on a breeder buck have it in a pen or it's tendons cut so it can't jump a high fence. Can a deer jump a high fence, MOST DEFINITELY, most won't because they have no care to go to the other side if the conditions are good on the High Fence ranch. I had a place for years outside of Pearsall that bordered 2 very famous High Fence ranches, one of the ranches had very flat ground next to the fence, the other sloped down to the fence. I watched bucks and does walk up to the fence that was on flat ground, get sideways with it, and jump it flat footed. I never saw one jump the fence on the other ranch, saw them crawl under that fence though, I am guessing it was the 1200 acres of peanuts that attracted them--so yes a deer will and can jump a high fence. rs


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yes.

TH


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Well I am way outnumbered on this so I must be wrong. I will tell Ed he better keep an eye on his taggers, they might jump out! They have never ending supply of protein pellets and a clear cool springfed pond and 2 well tanks so maybe they just dont want to get out. I really enjoyed the debate and this was great thread.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

One other thing John mentioned, if you walk a barbwire border fence there will be places were game trails cross the fence at spots where they jump over or go under the fence. He said if you walk his fence on his place, you will not find a single game trail that crosses his high fence. A well worn game trail crossing a high fence would be proof positive, that is what you need to look for. Easy way to tell for sure.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

*Yep*

a deterrent...nothing more.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

One of the outdoor magazines, don't remember which, had a picture of a Bull Elk jumping what appeared to be an 8' fence. Whitetail deer are incredible athletes!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Sea-Slug said:


> I will tell Ed he better keep an eye on his taggers, they might jump out! They have never ending supply of protein pellets and a clear cool springfed pond and 2 well tanks so maybe they just dont want to get out.


That's the point. There is little chance they will leave. You are far more apt to have outside deer jump the fence to get in.

If you have some superior bucks, you certainly would hate to have one leave out on you, however there is a far greater threat to your herd's future by having inferior bucks jump inside and pollute what you have worked so hard for.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Back in the day my dad had some Flag-tailed Walkers that'l make m jump it and not look back....WW


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I have seen them clear them,bounce off the top, and hung up. My son was cutting hay last Oct on a game ranch and was watching a nice buck running a doe. The doe went over the high fence to get away from the buck and little bit later came back over the fence into the same pasture. They have a wildlife biologists on the place and let him know and it shook him up he didnt think they could get out either.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't have a dog in this fight either, but I would love to see some video or still pictures of one or more doing it? I don't doubt them jumping the fences occasionally but only under certain circumstances, I'm sure. I also, know several people that I trust emphatically and they have said that they have personally seen it and I trust their word and there are several on here that when they said they have seen it, I believe it!!!!!

Although, I have hunted ALOT in my 40 years and have never seen one do it? Again, not saying it doesn't happen, I just have not witnessed it personally.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I've seen alot of deer TRY to jump a hi-fence. 
I've seen a few make it over. of those few, some made it cleanly and some werent so pretty.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> I don't have a dog in this fight either, but I would love to see some video or still pictures of one or more doing it? I don't doubt them jumping the fences occasionally but only under certain circumstances, I'm sure. I also, know several people that I trust emphatically and they have said that they have personally seen it and I trust their word and there are several on here that when they said they have seen it, I believe it!!!!!
> 
> Although, I have hunted ALOT in my 40 years and have never seen one do it? Again, not saying it doesn't happen, I just have not witnessed it personally.


I don't remember what year it was, but I was pretty young waiting to get my hair cut. I picked up a field and stream mag and the cover had a buck clearing a high fence. Thats the only pic i've ever seen of one clearing one.


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

may not be a high fence, but pretty dammn impressive.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I hunt a 10 acre place next to a 3000 acre high fenced ranch. I have killed three really nice bucks there that jumped the fence. No feeder, no stand, all you need is a five gallon bucket and two cups of corn. Put the corn in the bucket and give it a few good shakes. Those deer will come a running and jump the fence every time. Especially if you use that apple scented corn. 

Sorry BS story, I had too.. I am sure a few deer get lucky and clear the fence every now and again, if they are really spooked and have some running room. I would be willing to bet that more deer are killed trying to make it over than the ones that actually succeed.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is why antelope don't jump fences, even low ones.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*LOL*



willyhunting said:


> may not be a high fence, but pretty dammn impressive.


That's prally the funniest video I've seen in a long time, totally unexpected.


----------

